# Ancient Aliens now in SD



## DViper2399 (Jul 16, 2008)

I was just watching the show in its usual spot on the History Channel in HD when they started to explain that it was the last episode of Ancient Aliens before moving to its new home on H2, which of course just happens to be only in SD on Dtv, very upset by this news


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I have H2 in HD on Comcast.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Nick said:


> I have H2 in HD on Comcast.


Comcast has H2 in SD here. If it was in HD, I would be calling Comcast today for an install.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Maybe H2 is one of the ones coming soon.


----------



## RobertSeattle (Aug 27, 2006)

I agree, H2 in SD is lame. Watching some of the astronomy shows in SD when you know the show was originally done in HD sucks.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Maybe H2 is one of the ones coming soon.


Well, it ticks me off when a company owns two or more stations, negotiates with DirecTv (or Dish or cable) to carry their channel in HD, then when the contract is signed, they turn that channel into a reality channel, and move the HD shows to their second or third channel, which is in SD, so they can try to extract more HD fee's.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"RobertSeattle" said:


> I agree, H2 in SD is lame. Watching some of the astronomy shows in SD when you know the show was originally done in HD sucks.


One reason I'm glad Science channel is in HD.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Wasn't too happy when they moved Modern Marvels to H2 :nono:


----------



## quattro40v (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well if "Ancient Aliens" has moved to H2 and it is in SD I sure hope that one of the coming HD Channels will be H2 in HD!!! 

Very Bad News if we don't get H2 in HD.


----------



## DViper2399 (Jul 16, 2008)

Haha great pic Quattro40V


----------



## Barcthespark (Dec 16, 2007)

My wife was watching this today and called me in to look at how bad the PQ is on H2. Very pathetic.


----------



## duffytoo (Mar 13, 2005)

What channel is H2 on Direct TV? I can't find it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

271, but I don't think it's available in Entertainment or Choice. Requires a minimum of Choice Xtra/Choice Xtra Classic.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Channel 271 in Glorious SD!!!

Come On Directv, we need to see Ancient Aliens in HD on H2!!!


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

Davenlr said:


> Well, it ticks me off when a company owns two or more stations, negotiates with DirecTv (or Dish or cable) to carry their channel in HD, then when the contract is signed, they turn that channel into a reality channel, and move the HD shows to their second or third channel, which is in SD, so they can try to extract more HD fee's.


Wait a minute. You think Ancient Aliens is a true history show and not just another reality show? 

It should be shown on Bravo or G4.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

History is reality (except sometimes in the cases of history being written by the winners)


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

MCHuf said:


> You think Ancient Aliens is a true history show and not just another reality show?


You tell me how Neanderthals barely out of the cave built the Pyramid of Giza and the other Pyramids along with the Pyramids in Central America and South America along with hundreds of other sites that can't be done today even with laser beams.

Perhaps it is Not only about History but also about the Near Future as in Dec. 21st, 2012!!!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Nick said:


> I have H2 in HD on Comcast.


In my haunts (served Charter, Comcast, DIRECTV and DISH), only DISH offers H2 in HD (requires [email protected]$69.99 or higher).


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

harsh said:


> In my haunts (served Charter, Comcast, DIRECTV and DISH), only DISH offers H2 in HD (requires [email protected]$69.99 or higher).


I guess I will have to supplement my Directv with Dish to get H2 in HD!!! :lol:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Richierich said:


> You tell me how Neanderthals barely out of the cave built the Pyramid of Giza and the other Pyramids along with the Pyramids in Central America and South America along with hundreds of other sites that can't be done today even with laser beams.


It is amazing what people with measuring sticks, simple lenses, rope and no personal protective equipment nor union representation can accomplish.


----------



## benn5325 (Mar 16, 2004)

dsw2112 said:


> Wasn't too happy when they moved Modern Marvels to H2 :nono:


+1


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

harsh said:


> It is amazing what people with measuring sticks, simple lenses, rope and no personal protective equipment nor union representation can accomplish.


Yes, it really is Amazing how those Neanderthals could chistle a 1100 ton piece of Granite out of a Quarry and move it 60 miles.

They can't even put a piece of paper between the granite blocks as if they were forged together by a Fusion Process.

Must have been able to Levitate these Living Pieces of Stone called Granite.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

"harsh" said:


> It is amazing what people with measuring sticks, simple lenses, rope and no personal protective equipment nor union representation can accomplish.


Do the math. Too many blocks to be places in 20 years. Couldn't do it if you worked 24/7. Would have to place a block every few seconds. Not even including digging them out and transportation. Had to have help just for the speed of the whole thing.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

How do you cut the Granite Blocks out with such Precision, some weighing as much as 1100 Tons?

How do you Transport them 60 Miles?

How about the Architectural Design of the Pyramids and they resemble the Layout of Orion's Belt?

They both use the Same Heiroglyphic Writings!!!

Some of the Names are the same or very similar in Central America and Egypt.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Richierich said:


> How do you cut the Granite Blocks out with such Precision, some weighing as much as 1100 Tons?
> 
> How do you Transport them 60 Miles?
> 
> ...


Then there's the small scale wonder of Coral Castle in Miami, Florida.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> Then there's the small scale wonder of Coral Castle in Miami, Florida.


Yes, and he said he had learned the Secrets of Levitation that they used to Construct the Pyrimids of Giza, etc.

How he learned it is a Secret.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Richierich said:


> Yes, it really is Amazing how those Neanderthals could chistle a 1100 ton piece of Granite out of a Quarry and move it 60 miles.
> 
> They can't even put a piece of paper between the granite blocks as if they were forged together by a Fusion Process.
> 
> Must have been able to Levitate these Living Pieces of Stone called Granite.


Are you really saying Neanderthals built the pyramids? :lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> Are you really saying Neanderthals built the pyramids? :lol:


No, the Extraterrestials Instructed them how to do it and used their Laser Beams and Levitation to cut out the Granite and Move the Blocks 60 miles to Giza.

The Ancient Egyptian people who were primitive back then were used for labor purposes but it had to be Extraterrestial Intervention to Design it and cut out the Blocks and move them, etc.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Richierich said:


> No, the Extraterrestials Instructed them how to do it and used their Laser Beams and Levitation to cut out the Granite and Move the Blocks 60 miles to Giza.
> 
> The Ancient Egyptian people who were primitive back then were used for labor purposes but it had to be Extraterrestial Intervention to Design it and cut out the Blocks and move them, etc.


:lol: That's even funnier. :lol:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

harsh said:


> It is amazing what people with measuring sticks, simple lenses, rope and no personal protective equipment nor union representation can accomplish.


I had a uncle who was a building contractor. He told me when he was a boy he watched the construction of a Catholic church in the town where we lived. This was at a time when churches were built out of stone. He said all the masons on the construction crew were Italian. What fascinated him was that each mason used a pair of sticks to measure each stone for cutting. When you look at this church you can tell that each stone is unique and a perfect fit for it's location. So yes, it's amazing what people can do with a pair of measuring sticks.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Sometimes we don't give craftsmen from those times enough credit.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Its physically impossible to place the number of blocks (millions) in the period of years for them to be built. I don't care how good a craftsman you are.

They did the math and it would have been like 1 block every 3 seconds for 24 hours 7 days a week for the 20+ years the experts say it was built in.

People swore the earth the the center of the universe, then it was flat. Guess what we are going to learn next that we were wrong about.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Christopher Gould said:


> Its physically impossible to place the number of blocks (millions) in the period of years for them to be built. I don't care how good a craftsman you are.
> 
> They did the math and it would have been like 1 block every 3 seconds for 24 hours 7 days a week for the 20+ years the experts say it was built in.
> 
> People swore the earth the the center of the universe, then it was flat. Guess what we are going to learn next that we were wrong about.


The Great Pyramid itself was studied and around 2 million blocks were used. An average workforce of 14,500 (40,000 peaked) people worked together averaging 3 blocks a minute. It took around 10 years and workers lived there.

More: http://web.archive.org/web/20070608101037/http://www.pubs.asce.org/ceonline/0699feat.html


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm not going to weigh in on whether ancient aliens visited earth, but I think it's amusing that most of the folks appearing on the show advocating the ancient aliens theories don't seem to realize how much their unconventional appearance detracts from their message - there are lots of folks who can't or won't take them seriously just because of the way they dress and/or their hairstyles.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

jeffshoaf said:


> I'm not going to weigh in on whether ancient aliens visited earth, but I think it's amusing that most of the folks appearing on the show advocating the ancient aliens theories don't seem to realize how much their unconventional appearance detracts from their message - there are lots of folks who can't or won't take them seriously just because of the way they dress and/or their hairstyles.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

jeffshoaf said:


> but I think it's amusing that most of the folks appearing on the show advocating the ancient aliens theories don't seem to realize how much their unconventional appearance detracts from their message - there are lots of folks who can't or won't take them seriously just because of the way they dress and/or their hairstyles.


Are you talking mostly about Giorgio A. Tsoukalos?

I saw him early on about 2 years ago and he had a Conventional Hair Style and I think he or the Producer had him change his hair style to appear as if perhaps he is somehow connected to the Extraterrestials or maybe he is one. :lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> The Great Pyramid itself was studied and around 2 million blocks were used. An average workforce of 14,500 (40,000 peaked) people worked together averaging 3 blocks a minute. It took around 10 years and workers lived there.
> 
> More: http://web.archive.org/web/20070608101037/http://www.pubs.asce.org/ceonline/0699feat.html


I hope you don't believe that because we can't build the Pyramid of Giza today in 10 years with the Architectural Alignments and of course without heavy machinery, etc.

One day SOON we will Know the Truth and the TRUTH shall set you FREE!!! 

You are Descendants of Aliens!!!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Richierich said:


> I hope you don't believe that because we can't build the Pyramid of Giza today in 10 years with the Architectural Alignments and of course without heavy machinery, etc.
> 
> One day SOON we will Know the Truth and the TRUTH shall set you FREE!!!
> 
> You are Descendants of Aliens!!!


We could do it if we could orchestrate 20,000-40,000 people to do it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> We could do it if we could orchestrate 20,000-40,000 people to do it.


And without modern aspects like building permits, inspectors, zoning and budget hearings, unions and labor laws.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> We could do it if we could orchestrate 20,000-40,000 people to do it.


No One Has Ever Answered How You Quarry A 1100 Ton Solid Granite Block in one Site (I can't remember the name but I will find it as it is on one of the Sites I have Bookmarked) and move it a mile or many miles and then raise it up hundreds of feet in the air?

Especially 2 or 3,000 years ago when Mankind was supposed to be Primitive.

How about Lighting in the Pyramid of Giza?

How did they see in there to do the carvings?

There is hardly any oxygen in there to support lighting a cigarette lighter.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Richierich said:


> No One Has Ever Answered How You Quarry A 1100 Ton Solid Granite Block in one Site (I can't remember the name but I will find it as it is on one of the Sites I have Bookmarked) and move it a mile or many miles and then raise it up hundreds of feet in the air?


No one knows for sure.


> Especially 2 or 3,000 years ago when Mankind was supposed to be Primitive.


They weren't that primitive and definitely weren't Neanderthals as you alluded to earlier. 


> How about Lighting in the Pyramid of Giza?
> 
> How did they see in there to do the carvings?
> 
> There is hardly any oxygen in there to support lighting a cigarette lighter.


The carvings could easily have been done as construction was going up where plenty of light and oxygen was able to get in.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

When I mentioned Neanderthals I was just alluding to the fact that current day Science considers these people to be just one step out of the cave as in Neanderthals who have progressed to farming instead of just hunters.

How could they possibly do this?

Particularly with their Advanced Knowledge of Astronomy without Telescopes!!! :lol:

You would have to be a Neanderthal Not to know that there was Extraterrestial Intervention and in fact scientist do not really want to acknowledge what really happened here or what happened at Roswell.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Richierich said:


> When I mentioned Neanderthals I was just alluding to the fact that current day Science considers these people to be just one step out of the cave as in Neanderthals who have progressed to farming instead of just hunters.
> 
> How could they possibly do this?
> 
> ...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


>


+10,000!!!

Eventually as in SOON they will GET IT!!! :lol:


----------



## Mr.Bill2 (Apr 23, 2008)

i think the 80/20 rule is in effect here....:nono2:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Mr.Bill2 said:


> i think the 80/20 rule is in effect here....:nono2:


Too Bad I Don't Know About The 80/20 Rule but when it was published I was indeed on a Extraterrestial Transport Device so I didn't get the MEMO!!!


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

Watch this.. no aliens needed


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

The Klingons came and helped :lol:

All kidding aside I enjoy this show, too bad its only SD now.

Ed


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

willis3 said:


> Watch this.. no aliens needed


way to slow. even with the other sites estimate of a stone every 3 minutes never going to work.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Christopher Gould said:


> way to slow. even with the other sites estimate of a stone every 3 minutes never going to work.


Too slow? Yeah because it's one guy doing one block. Egyptians were working with 14,000 to 40,000 people at once. Some doubters don't understand the magnitude of that many workers.


----------



## oldcrooner (Feb 23, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> History is reality (except sometimes in the cases of history being written by the winners)


....Which was probably about 99% of the time. Almost nothing happened the way you think it did or were taught it did, especially when it comes to ancient history. My rule has always been, first doubt and then do your own research, hence my signature.


----------



## DViper2399 (Jul 16, 2008)

The fact of the matter isn't if the show is %100 real or not, newsflash no show is %100 real, the news, so called reality TV, nothing is. Bottom line is many of us enjoy the show but are now forced to lose much of that enjoyment because it is now only in crap SD


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

"sigma1914" said:


> Too slow? Yeah because it's one guy doing one block. Egyptians were working with 14,000 to 40,000 people at once. Some doubters don't understand the magnitude of that many workers.


14000 or 40000 you can only get so many in a square foot of space.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

ive watched every episode of ancient aliens. it sucks watching it in sd but hopefully directv will add H2 in HD very soon. 

learning about our past & researching different theories that are out there is just fascinating! i like the ancient astronaut theory, especially the shows where they link it to the bible. seeing the artifacts and the ancient drawings that resemble modern day aircraft.... there has got to be something to that!


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

DViper2399 said:


> The fact of the matter isn't if the show is %100 real or not, newsflash no show is %100 real, the news, so called reality TV, nothing is. Bottom line is many of us enjoy the show but are now forced to lose much of that enjoyment because it is now only in crap SD


To be fair, this isn't Directv's fault. The programmers at the History Channel decided to move it from the main channel to H2. But if the ratings for H2 improve, maybe Directv will be more interested in working out a deal to get it in HD.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

JcT21 said:


> ive watched every episode of ancient aliens. it sucks watching it in sd but hopefully directv will add H2 in HD very soon.


I too have watched Every Episode of "Ancient Aliens" especially the ones dealing with Extraterrestial Beings and fortunately I have every one of these recorded in HD so I can go back and watch them again and again as New Episodes are linked backed to an Older Episode.

Kind of hard even if you are a Skeptic to doubt how all of these Pyramids were built and not just the ones in Egypt.

How do you mine and quarry a 1100 Ton Granite Block and then move it miles and lift it up 200 feet and place it on another one. It Blows my Mind how this could be accomplished. It was not chiseled out with stone instruments but had to be done with a Laser like instrument and then Levitated to the site and the Levitated into place.


----------



## bigglebowski (Jul 27, 2010)

I think one of the biggest flaw with shows like that or the radio show Coast to Coast AM is how dumb they make the people of ancient civilization out to be. Then again they also need the viewer to be dumb or uninformed to a large degree for people to buy into all the theories they have. Why were these ancient people so dumb? Because they cant run a computer or a cellphone? 

The other flaw is that ancient man had NOTHING ELSE TO DO but that project they were working on. These people had nothing but time on their hands. You cant put that into perspective of todays life the amount of real labor that went into these projects. You have got to think we are somewhat devolved today compared to a laborer from 4000 years ago.

Then comes the thing about pyramids, why were they built all over the world in that shape. Maybe because the people learned long before that when the tried to stack blocks any other way they were not as stable as when you build each layer progressively smaller than the one below it. If built another way it would just be a pile of blocks today. 

Oh and Richierich please tell me you are trolling this thread at least just a little???


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

Coming to DirecTV from Dish two weeks ago, I'm disappointed H2 is only SD on DirecTV. 

And you don't have to believe the premise of every show on a channel to be entertained by it.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Perfect timing on this one: http://www.gocomics.com/nonsequitur/2012/02/26


----------



## txfeinbergs (Nov 16, 2005)

Richierich said:


> I hope you don't believe that because we can't build the Pyramid of Giza today in 10 years with the Architectural Alignments and of course without heavy machinery, etc.
> 
> One day SOON we will Know the Truth and the TRUTH shall set you FREE!!!
> 
> You are Descendants of Aliens!!!


Sure we can. It's called Foxconn. They will have your Pyramid for you in no time at all. How many do you want?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

bigglebowski said:


> Oh and Richierich please tell me you are trolling this thread at least just a little???


I am Dead Serious about most of the things that are mentioned in this Series about Ancient Aliens and I am totally convinced that Extraterrestial Beings have come to Earth in the past and helped create these monumental Pyramids and other buildings some etched out of hard rock in a cliff, etc.

You also have to look at the Alignments of these Pyramids and they were positioned in these place for a reason and two chambers that can view the sky look at Venus and Orion's Belt dring the Summer Solstice and the other points to Betalgus during the Winter Solstice.

The Pyramid of Giza and the other two mirror Orion's Belt. How did they know about these Constellations?

Obviously they got the knowledge from Advanced Technological Beings from another Galaxy that was far more Advanced than any civilization on Earth.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Richierich said:


> I am Dead Serious about most of the things that are mentioned in this Series about Ancient Aliens and I am totally convinced that Extraterrestial Beings have come to Earth in the past and helped create these monumental Pyramids and other buildings some etched out of hard rock in a cliff, etc.
> 
> You also have to look at the Alignments of these Pyramids and they were positioned in these place for a reason and two chambers that can view the sky look at Venus and Orion's Belt dring the Summer Solstice and the other points to Betalgus during the Winter Solstice.
> 
> ...


i couldnt possibly agrree with you more. even the mayan pyramids are in exact alignment with orions belt same as in egypt. no doubt we were visited in the past. on the last episode they talked about the pyramids & orions belt and how the other structures around were also in line with the planets of our solar system. the more i learn and research this topic the more im convinced....


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Also, the Stonehenge in England is laid out as our Solar System and also pointed to the Summer and Winter Solstice which almost all have some relationship with the Summer and Winter Solstice, weird but no doubt very logical for them.

Also, they were Aligned on Electromagnetic Grids that circumvent Planet Earth and were probably Electromagnetic Energy Portals which were very Important to them for launching their Spacecraft and for Landing Pads and Refueling Stations.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Maybe because Orion's belt part of the constellation is one of the brightest and noticeable group of stars in the sky that has multiple uses for direction and navigation.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

How about the fact that the Mayans knew about the Pleaides and mentioned that the Star People came from Pleaides so how did they know that?

Also, their Pyramids are aligned North to South and during the setting sun during the Summer Solstice it shows a Serpent winding down the stairs. DUH!!!

A lot of this Astonomy Stuff we didn't learn about until 3 or 4,000 years later.

Maybe Atlantis is Not a Myth at all but a very real continent that disappeared 12,000 years ago under the sea.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Well some say the Dogon had knowledge of Sirius they couldn't have, but it could also be cultural contamination.

Wasn't this a thread about H2?


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

There are allot of channels I get in HD now with Uverse Im going to miss when I switch back to direct next week, H2HD being one of them.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Richierich said:


> I am Dead Serious about most of the things that are mentioned in this Series about Ancient Aliens and I am totally convinced that Extraterrestial Beings have come to Earth in the past and helped create these monumental Pyramids and other buildings some etched out of hard rock in a cliff, etc.
> 
> You also have to look at the Alignments of these Pyramids and they were positioned in these place for a reason and two chambers that can view the sky look at Venus and Orion's Belt dring the Summer Solstice and the other points to Betalgus during the Winter Solstice.
> 
> ...


Why did they never come back?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

joed32 said:


> Why did they never come back?


Darth Vader blew up their planet. 

Seriously though, don't you think if we had the technology to travel to some of the life sustaining planets we are just now discovering that we would not go? I think we would.

As for why they never came back, perhaps we had a resource they needed, they took it and left. No need to come back. Or perhaps they were just hiding out for a while. The universe is too big to think we are the only ones in it.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

joed32 said:


> Why did they never come back?


area 51, SGC, they came back and it got covered up.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

joed32 said:


> Why did they never come back?


They have come back many times and will be here again on Dec. 21st, 2012, so Stay Tuned for Breaking News!!! :lol:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

DViper2399 said:


> The fact of the matter isn't if the show is %100 real or not, newsflash no show is %100 real, the news, so called reality TV, nothing is. Bottom line is many of us enjoy the show but are now forced to lose much of that enjoyment because it is now only in crap SD


Look at it this way, SD will give it a more "ancient" look.


----------



## bigglebowski (Jul 27, 2010)

Richierich said:


> I am Dead Serious about most of the things that are mentioned in this Series about Ancient Aliens and I am totally convinced that Extraterrestial Beings have come to Earth in the past and helped create these monumental Pyramids and other buildings some etched out of hard rock in a cliff, etc.
> 
> You also have to look at the Alignments of these Pyramids and they were positioned in these place for a reason and two chambers that can view the sky look at Venus and Orion's Belt dring the Summer Solstice and the other points to Betalgus during the Winter Solstice.
> 
> ...


I guess I read you wrong then. I thought I had heard something years ago that the connection to orion belt was a stretch like it wasnt quite aligned. I have no take one way or the other my opinion is that if it was built with alien tech than it seems a bit underwhelming. And after 4000+ years we cant even make the connection to prove it.

Anyhow I have no agenda with the concept of the show and having only seen most of just one episode I cant debate about it though I think over the years I have watched shows that cover the same material. I will give you that it is WAY more entertaining then any of the shows about trucking or buy/selling stuff.

I mainly came back to the thread because I remember hearing on XM a few months back a replay of Joe Rogan's podcast where he had the crazy haired guy on (pix posted earlier in thread of him). I was running errands so didnt get to listen to all of it but I found it to be a more candid look into the subjects that the guy covers. Joe does have an affinity for these subjects so he is a good fit for an interview.

Please be advised that since its a podcast it has UNCENSORED language so just wanted to warn you.

http://blog.joerogan.net/archives/3357


----------

